# Cuban cichlids.



## coolingeffect (Jun 11, 2010)

I found a source for these little beauties and was wondering if anyone had any experience with them. They look like jags but dont get nearly as big. Potential tankmates in a 125?

(i also realized that i accidently put this under south when it probably should be central move it if you would like please)


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

I would suggest some parachromis, You're going to need to keep something that can handle itself with them.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Huge attitude and needs tankmates that can stand up to abuse.


----------



## Holger (Feb 17, 2003)

I've seen Cuban cichlids, I assume you mean Tetracanthus, nearly a foot long. Tough is an understatement. They can definitely take care of themselves in a mixed central american tank. The conspecific level of aggression is even higher until you get a pair, then they will clear the tank out for themselves if you don't have enough room or hardy tankmates. Yet a great fish and I think you will enjoy them a lot if you're prepared. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, I fell in love today, and it wasnt a who, but an it. LFS has a 4-4.5" Cuban for 15.00 and although I only have a 55 gallon, I also have 6 Blue Acaras' already established in it. I was planning on waiting for two of them to pair up, and get rid of the rest, but they are too young for breeding at the moment. Would this fish cause havoc among the smaller 3" BA's or would this work, especially after I am down to just the two selected ones?
The fish caught me eye like no other.

Thanks in advance

Art


----------

